# First time GSD parent.



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

I got my GSD pup (female) 3 days back. She is 41days old now.
She is very thin, looks underfed and malnourished & it is quite clear that the last owner did not take good care.
The last owner, says she is a purebred GSD. However, some people say that she might be a cross between a GSD and a mongrel because her ears are really small and her tail is hooked. Is it true?

Here are some pictures : https://goo.gl/photos/dGBy9meBQAuiFmv77

Not that is would diminish any love for her, but it would be nice to have that information.




























Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute pup! Congrats!


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Adorable little girl.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my, she does look tiny! She looks pure-bred to me. Puppies often carry their tail curled up like that. Her ears look normal - some pups start out with small ears and the ears will grow with the pup, some pups start out with huge ears, and the pup has to catch up to the ears.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm still waiting for my 3 year old to catch up to his ears! LOL!


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Kaustabh, welcome, your puppy is adorable!

If you are correct about her age, that could explain why she may seem tiny etc., if you got her when she was only 38 days that is extremely young. But if she was being mistreated then you may have saved her.

I looked at the photos on the link and she looks like a GSD pup to me. Her colors certainly are right, and her form looks right to me, only very young.

I'm sure you'll love her whatever, and I wish you a wonderful, long joy filled time with your companion. May she reach her potential with you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

It's a pleasure, watching her grow. Today, her ears shot up  Today is her 41st day.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

She is definitely a gsd. if your vet says she is doing good then no worries. She is a cuttie. The ears grow fast.One day ears will be up the next down. Ear massages help.


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

This is her now, 59 days old.!

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh! Look at her ears now! She's adorable!


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Cute puppy. At 60 days she should be +-7.5kg.


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

Ivanlotter said:


> Cute puppy. At 60 days she should be +-7.5kg.


She had fallen terribly ill and her weight dropped. I am hoping she'll be gaining proper mass soon. Sort of worried about her weight.

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

She has the cutest face!


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Those ears are still growing I see!


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

Rosy831 said:


> Those ears are still growing I see!


Yea. The ears look majestic now. 

But, I am still worried about her weight. She doesn't seem to be gaining weight. 


Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that is odd. a baby should be growing by leaps and bounds. The face is adorable. It sure looks like she knows that she is loved.


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

She just turned 5months old. 

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

wow look at her now.. shouldn't be any doubts if she is a GSD now...lol looks great.. I see she picked up her weight


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

Diana at 6months and in Wonder Woman colours.

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

kaustabh said:


> Diana at 6months and in Wonder Woman colours.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


Now that is a great picture!


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

She is a big girl now!! Beautiful!!! How much does she weight now? My little guy is starting out small too!


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

KinsleyBlue said:


> She is a big girl now!! Beautiful!!! How much does she weight now? My little guy is starting out small too!


I didn't weigh her recently. Last month she was at 22kgs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Well all that worry too. Wow, she is beautiful and looks healthy.  Congrats.


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

Aaand she has learnt to get on the bed without a big run-up.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

Including my baby at the moment I have had 5 GSD pups. I'm no breeder or expert but she looks like a 
gsd pup to me. I wish you well with all the love you will get off her and I'm sure you will give her. She is a little darling. Lovely photos. They are wonderful dogs to own. Everyone knows how much I love mine, I think by how I talk to her all the time, she is my child (13 months old)
Good luck


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

dawnl said:


> Including my baby at the moment I have had 5 GSD pups. I'm no breeder or expert but she looks like a
> gsd pup to me. I wish you well with all the love you will get off her and I'm sure you will give her. She is a little darling. Lovely photos. They are wonderful dogs to own. Everyone knows how much I love mine, I think by how I talk to her all the time, she is my child (13 months old)
> Good luck


Hi,

Yep. That's established that Diana's a GS. Now, I am using this thread as a documentation of her growth. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

DutchKarin said:


> Well all that worry too. Wow, she is beautiful and looks healthy. Congrats.


Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

And that's her seeing a horse for the first time. 

Btw, she's 9months now. And weighs 26kgs. 

Her age and size for her age is okay, right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

kaustabh said:


> And that's her seeing a horse for the first time.
> 
> Btw, she's 9months now. And weighs 26kgs.
> 
> ...


Her weight is fine. Close to perfect I would say. My boy is pretty much full grown and his weight is between 75-80lbs. She is gorgeous. She has come a long way.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

